# Blood Red het (Charcoal or Pewter)?



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

What is the difference in the genetic make-up of a Bloodred het Charcoal and a Bloodred het Pewter? Aren't they the same? If so, which is the correct terminology?

Thanks,
Patrick.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

They're the same. Both are accepted terminologies, though I prefer "blood het charcoal" as I think it is more logical. Same as I think "normal het amel and anery" is clearer than "normal het snow".


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Toyah. I thought so! Should it actually be called Diffusion het Charcoal? 

Also, is it possible for a GoldDust to have two different genetic make-ups;
- Ultra and Caramel auaucaccac
- Ultramel and Caramel aaaucaccac

Kind regards,
Patrick.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah i prefer het charcoal, het pewter just seems a way of making it sound better


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

An Ultra Caramel is not the same thing as a Golddust. The former is the Ultra equivalent of an amber, whereas a Golddust is closer to being a Butter.

And I suppose it depends on the QUALITY of the "Bloodred" het charcoal whether it should be called a Bloodred or just a Diffused.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

ballpiefun said:


> Thanks Toyah. I thought so! Should it actually be called Diffusion het Charcoal?
> 
> Also, is it possible for a GoldDust to have two different genetic make-ups;
> - Ultra and Caramel auaucaccac
> ...


 
i reckon it should still be bloodred rather than diffused cause bloodred points to it being the selective bred colouring that is bloodred specifically


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> An Ultra Caramel is not the same thing as a Golddust. The former is the Ultra equivalent of an amber, whereas a Golddust is closer to being a Butter.
> 
> And I suppose it depends on the QUALITY of the "Bloodred" het charcoal whether it should be called a Bloodred or just a Diffused.


Anyone got any photographic evidence (pics) of what would be considered a Diffused and what would be considered a Bloodred? I find this Locus to be the most difficult to nail in my quest to fully understand corn genetics and morphs! 
:banghead:

Maybe a visual reference would help. Thanks.

Patrick.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ballpiefun said:


> Anyone got any photographic evidence (pics) of what would be considered a Diffused and what would be considered a Bloodred? I find this Locus to be the most difficult to nail in my quest to fully understand corn genetics and morphs!
> :banghead:
> 
> Maybe a visual reference would help. Thanks.
> ...


Depends entirely on who you're talking to. Some people will call anything that's homozygous diffuse a Bloodred, but some people want a snake that's called a Bloodred to be deep blood red with a high degree of diffusion.

It's very much like the difference between Amel and Sunglow - a matter of personal preference and degree.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Depends entirely on who you're talking to. Some people will call anything that's homozygous diffuse a Bloodred, but some people want a snake that's called a Bloodred to be deep blood red with a high degree of diffusion.
> 
> It's very much like the difference between Amel and Sunglow - a matter of personal preference and degree.


 
yeah i always see the blodred as the selectively bred red one:no1:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

diffused without the selective breeding.....









diffused WITH selective breeding (bloodred)....


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> diffused without the selective breeding.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats how i see it dude:no1:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks eeji..................and both snakes in the pictures have the same genetic make up?

DDDD

So if you buy something advertised as BloodRed, as opposed to Diffused, you should expect to receive a snake that looks more like the second photo than the first?

Cheers,
Patrick.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

It should look more like the second but not necesseraly(sp) the same(if that makes sense lol), but quality in bloodreds depends on breeder to breeder and snake to snake, ive seen one in a book that i'll never own even close to


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Well I wouldn't say that everyone uses the same names for selectivley bred morphs or what they look like. Sunglow, Candy cane, RO for example.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ballpiefun said:


> So if you buy something advertised as BloodRed, as opposed to Diffused, you should expect to receive a snake that looks more like the second photo than the first?


Thing is, I'd actually call BOTH of those Bloodreds... though the second one is a "better" bloodred than the first one - because I've seen photos of much less diffused, much less red animals.

So you can see the personalised nature of it. I'd be thrilled to bits if I bought a Bloodred and it looked like the second one - but I wouldn't be disappointed with the first one. The one I WOULD be disappointed with is one that doesn't show any selective breeding to enhance the appearance of the diffused gene.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

admittedly the second one is the nicest of the nicest bloodreds ever!

heres another diffused normal for another comparison....


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

eeji said:


> admittedly the second one is the nicest of the nicest bloodreds ever!
> 
> heres another diffused normal for another comparison....


See now i'm looking to buy a Bloodred in the future and if it turned out like that one I wouldn't be happy


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Exactly. That third photo is what I'm thinking of when I think of a "Diffused" that is not a bloodred. It's genetically homozygous diffuse... but it's not what I'd want if I ordered a bloodred.

The only way I'd be happy with THAT snake is if I ordered a diffuse with lots of lovely hets


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I think the diffused gene is unusual in that there is no specifics for it visually as such.... to a learner like me I imagine diffused to be blurred... then when i see all the different diffusions with the same genetic makeup I get confused,,,

The second pic is stunning and very beautiful ... wheres the first looks a bit blurred,

preference seems to definately matter with how people call line bred traits.

I adore the clean look whether that be sharpened patterns for example in candy canes,,, or with diffused TOTALLY diffused...

as im still unsure of how it all fits in these PICS that have been posted have been extremely helpful.


----------

